# Can Kidney Infection turn HPT Positive ?



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

I tested with a HPT 3 days in a row all turning up positive ...but also beleive i may have a kidney infection ?,,,,,,was told that could be the reason for the positive HPT's any one know if that is true or can happen? Also i have no pregnancy symptoms yet ...if i am prego i would only be 4 weeks 2 days ?


----------



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

1st one was taken CD 29these were taken on cdays 30 and 31


----------



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

pic didn load


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

No. Only hCG can turn a pregnancy test positive. If its positive, assume pregnancy.


----------



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks ......are these all showing POS? the last pic is the test just taken today (CD 32)that 's the on i'm questioning more.Doesn't the result line have to be just as dark as the control?


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope .. A line is a line. It doesn't matter how dark.

And 4wks is pretty early for classic pregnancy symptoms for many women.

Congratulations!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Doesn't the result line have to be just as dark as the control?


That's only for OPK's. With HPT's a line is a line as long as it is colored and shows up within the proper time frame. Your tests look clearly positive. While the test is looking for hCG there are a few things that can interfere with an HPT: any medication that contains hCG (such as Pregnyl, Profasi or Novarel), certain psychiatric drugs (such as chlordiazepoxide and Thorazine), Phenergan (the anti-nausea drug), and some diuretics (or other drugs that reduce bodily fluid). Menopausal women sometimes have elevated hCG levels, but very rarely high enough to test positive on an HPT and some forms of cancer can cause elevated hCG levels as well. But an infection would not cause a false positive. You're pregnant! Congrats!!


----------

